# [Star Wars: The Old Republic] Allgemeine Fragen zu SWTOR (Sammelthread)



## SimonFistrich (22. November 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

in diesem Thread soll es um allgemeine Fragen zu Star Wars: The Old Republic gehen. Wir arbeiten derzeit an einer FAQ zum Spiel, vielleicht können wir ja einige wiederkehrende Fragen darin aufnehmen. 

Derweil findet ihr sämtliche News und Updates zum Spiel auf unserer Sammelseite: http://www.pcgames.de/Star-Wars-The-Old-Republic-PC-218697/


----------



## Badezeug (14. Dezember 2011)

Hey wollt mal Fragen ob wer weis unterwelchen Bedingungen ich den frühzeitigen Zugang in SWTOR bekomme wenn ich ohnehin schon vorbestelt habe. Muss ich noch irgendetwas außer meinen VorbestellerCode einlösen tun?
Weil ich bisher immernoch keine Einladung erhalten habe.


----------



## LowriderRoxx (14. Dezember 2011)

Badezeug schrieb:


> Hey wollt mal Fragen ob wer weis unterwelchen Bedingungen ich den frühzeitigen Zugang in SWTOR bekomme wenn ich ohnehin schon vorbestelt habe. Muss ich noch irgendetwas außer meinen VorbestellerCode einlösen tun?
> Weil ich bisher immernoch keine Einladung erhalten habe.


Musst nur den Preorder-Code einlösen. Die Auswahl für den Zugang findet nach nach dem "first-come, first-served" Prinzip statt, also je eher du den Code offiziell registriert hast, umso früher bekommst du Zugang. 

Heute sind sie scheinbar bis Mitte/Ende September gekommen. Gegebenenfalls also einfach mal den Launcher anwerfen und schauen.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (22. Dezember 2011)

Gibt es eigentlich auch ein fraktionsübergreifendes Handelszentrum? 
Ich habe gerade nämlich einen hübschen Plan für eine Jedi-Ritter-Robe gefunden, mit der ich als böser Sith natürlich eher nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Taares (22. Dezember 2011)

hallo

hab ne frage, ich kann seit dem heutigen serverdown nicht mehr ins spiel einloggen.
unten steht dass ich kein gültiges konto habe und ich soll auf swtor.de gehen um ein konto anzulegen
wenn ich mich auf swtor.de einlogge muss ich unter anderem den code eingeben von der vorbestellung, nur das hab ich schon im juli, nur steht da dass ich es noch eingeben muss
punkt 1..ich hab ein gültiges konto sowohl auf der swtor.de als auch bei ea.com
was überseh ich die ganze zeit?


----------



## Vordack (22. Dezember 2011)

Taares schrieb:


> hallo
> 
> hab ne frage, ich kann seit dem heutigen serverdown nicht mehr ins spiel einloggen.
> unten steht dass ich kein gültiges konto habe und ich soll auf swtor.de gehen um ein konto anzulegen
> ...


 
War bei mir eben auch so. Nachdem ich ein 1 Monats Abo abgeschlossen hatte ging es wieder. Das Geld soll erst nach den 30 Tagen abgebucht werden. So wie ich es verstehe muss man momentan ein Abo abschliessen um die 30 Tage zu nutzen.


----------



## PTL88 (3. Januar 2012)

Wieviel Speicherplatz benötigt swtor ???
ich google seit ner stunde und finde nix dazu
thx


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2012)

um auch mal was anspurchsvolles zu fragen:
Da ja es ja keine Testversionen gibt und ich das so halt schwer testen kann: Läuft das Spiel auch auch Ein-Kern CPUs oder braucht das zwingend einen Doppelkerner?


----------



## Vordack (30. Januar 2012)

Enisra schrieb:


> um auch mal was anspurchsvolles zu fragen:
> Da ja es ja keine Testversionen gibt und ich das so halt schwer testen kann: Läuft das Spiel auch auch Ein-Kern CPUs oder braucht das zwingend einen Doppelkerner?



K.A.

hab nur das gefunden:

What are the system requirements for the game?
Processor:

AMD Athlon 64 X2 Dual-Core 4000+ or better
Intel Core 2 Duo 2.0GHz or better
Operating System:
Windows XP Service Pack 3 or later
RAM:

Windows XP: 1.5GB RAM
Windows Vista and Windows 7: 2GB RAM
Note: PCs using a built-in graphical chipset are recommended to have 2GB of RAM.

Star Wars: The Old Republic requires a video card that has a minimum of 256MB of on-board RAM as well as support for Shader 3.0 or better. Examples include:

ATI X1800 or better
nVidia 7800 or better
Intel 4100 Integrated Graphics or better
DVD-ROM drive – 8x speed or better (required for installation from physical editions only) Internet connection required to play.

http://www.swtor.com/info/faq


----------



## Enisra (30. Januar 2012)

ja die Liste hab ich ja auch schon gefunden, darum ja die Frage


----------



## MiLCHMAUSiE (18. Juli 2012)

Hoffe meine Anfrage passt hier rein:

Ich wollte wissen, ob man TOR auch rein als SP-Spiel spielen kann.

Bevor jetzt gleich ein Sturm der Entrüstung aufkommt, ja ich weiß: es ist ein MMO. Dennoch: die beiden Knights-of-the-Old-Republic-Titel sind schon zu lange her und auch wenn ich kein Grafikfetischist bin, sehen mir einfach schon zu alt aus.
Da hier bei Bioware aber anscheinend kein großes Interesse (mehr) an einer SP-Fortsetzung zu bestehen scheint, und wohl die persönlichen Geschichten der unterschiedlichen Rassen bei TOR ganz gut gelobt werden, kam ich eben auf den Gedanken.

Mir geht es da nicht um Endgame-Content, ich will einfach nur Spass an den Geschichten der einzelnen Rassen/Klassen haben. Es geht mir nicht um´s schnelle Leveln, sondern darum ob ich den Charakter (die jeweiligen Storys) bis zum Ende ohne Gruppe durchspielen kann. Ein jeweiliges Story-Ende wäre mir dabei natürlich ebenfalls wichtig.

Ist TOR für meine Zwecke geeignet oder nicht? (Ich erwarte jetzt keine Story mit großen Twists und Wendungen wie bei KoTOR)


----------



## Batze (18. Juli 2012)

Ja kannst du spielen. 
Ohne , oder fast ohne Probleme. 
Für einige Story Queste brauchst du allerdings Mitspieler, aber so viele sind das nicht. Aber ansonsten kannst du bist höst Level Solo durchspielen, und die gute Story genießen. 
Jeder Char/Klasse hat übrigends seine eigene kleine Story.


----------



## Nyx-Adreena (18. Juli 2012)

Batze schrieb:


> Für einige Story Queste brauchst du allerdings Mitspieler, aber so viele sind das nicht. Aber ansonsten kannst du bist höst Level Solo durchspielen, und die gute Story genießen.
> Jeder Char/Klasse hat übrigends seine eigene kleine Story.



Ich habe nun nicht alle Klassen bis zum Ende gespielt, aber Hilfe bei den Story- Quests habe ich bislang noch nie gebraucht. Manche Bosse habe ich sogar mit drei Leveln Unterschied geschafft, wenn der entsprechende Charakter schon einen Heiler an seiner Seite hatte. 
Es gibt ein paar Nebenquests, die man mit Gruppen spielen muss, bzw. die Instanzen, aber ich glaube, durch die Charakter- Stories kommt man gut alleine, zumal man früher oder später eben auch heilende NPCs erhält. Somit kann man Tor tatsächlich fast als SP spielen, wenn man das möchte.


----------



## legion333 (21. Juli 2012)

Es gibt ja jetzt auch eine Gratis Testversion, aber wenn ich mich versuche zu registrieren, Passwort und Username festgelegt hab und fortfahren will, steht da nur "Seite nicht gefunden" oder so, wird das irgendwann behoben oder was muss ich tun?


----------



## SebastianG1 (22. Oktober 2012)

Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal die online Version ausprobiert? Habe gehört die soll ganz gut sein..


----------



## chbdiablo (22. Oktober 2012)

SebastianG1 schrieb:


> Hat jemand von Euch schon einmal die online Version ausprobiert? Habe gehört die soll ganz gut sein..



 The Old Republic ist ein MMO, das kann man gar nicht alleine Spielen, sondern nur online. Bald wirds Free to play, also kostenlos, dann kanns jeder testen.


----------



## Taares (29. Oktober 2012)

wann genau soll der termin sein für free to play?


----------



## Stuttgart30 (19. November 2012)

Hallo zusammen! Habe seit kurzer Zeit das Problem, daß SWTOR sich nicht patchen läßt. Danach Reparatur, dabei hängt er sich auf. Neuinstall von DVDs kommt immer "Installation fehlgeschlagen". Sogar nach Format c: und neuem Betriebssystem selbe Fehlermeldung. Kennt jemand das Problem?


----------

